# OMG dropped my dog by accident!



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Last night I was holding my younger pup (his only about 3 months old) While I was leaning down to pat my older dog, my pup just sort of squirmed then leaped out of my hands. He landed pretty much flat on the ground, he did a massive scream. The fall was was about a meter onto floor-boards. 

After the fall I was putting pressure on every muscle/bone I could fine on him and he didn't react to any of it. When I put him down he went straight to playing.

I stayed up for a few hours just-incase and kept checking him, putting pressure on his stomach and ribs/legs/ears/skull etc...he didn't react to any of that.

His been playing all day (really roughly) with my older dog, they've both ate and pooped and still playing and theres still no sign of him being in pain at all, his jumping around and everything.

Safe to assume his okay?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

He sounds okay, but I would take him to the vet at any sign of pain.

Also, for future reference, I don't recommend trying to locate/diagnose where pain is by yourself, if he was hurt somewhere moving and pushing could further the injury.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say he's ok You wouldn't believe the stunts my puppy pulled when he was little. He's fearless and has a very high pain threshold, so he was always jumping off things that were too high for him, falling and landing head first on concrete and running to catch something and then hitting the wall. He was also very uncoordinated, so he was always falling off my lap and generally just falling over. Never been injured, somehow.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

he sounds like he's alright, but as jare said, at any sight of pain i'd take him to the vet.. jasmine tries to pull those stunts of wiggling her way out of arms all the time.. she'd much rather be a puppy and play than be loved on 24-7, haha.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

You are so lucky he seems ok! My yorkie was not so lucky when she was a pup, and I didn't even drop her. I kinda let her pounce off my hand as I was putting her on the ground and she landed a little off balance. She broke her leg, $5000 vet bill because she had to see a specialist *sigh*


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

He sounds he is ok.

You would be surprised by my dog when she was a puppy too (I was young, and she was a squirmy baby.) She squirmed over my shoulder and fell from 4 feet up in the air and landed on her head (Flat no denying it on her head). She is the best dog I ever had. (She is nine now(


----------



## Wynterr (Jul 13, 2011)

The massive scream was probably from fear not pain since your puppy went straight to playing. Fuzzy, your dog sounds like mine. Some of the crashes I have heard I am sure she must be hurt but never is.


----------

